# Define Split Outlet And Why Needed In Kitchen



## 'Andyman (Sep 5, 2005)

*Split Outlet*

Bobo,

You are right on with your thinking. Yes, you do need two separate circuits and this is done with a three conducter wire comprising of a red, black and white wire. The red wire and the black wire are coming from two different breakers and are connected to the split side of the receptacle. The white wire is connected to the neutral side and on this side, the tab shouldn't be split. Hope this clears it up.


----------



## 'Andyman (Sep 5, 2005)

Bobo,

If you are doing some new wiring in a kitchen or bathroom, I should have mentioned you should use the GFI type receptacles (Ground Fault Interupt). I would think that in all areas the code now calls for this so it is a good idea to go this way. There is no big secret to wiring them and they come with an instruction sheet.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm not sure where you received your info that the kitchen is required to have split outlet. You are required to have more than one circuit to a kitchen. I would not run a muliti wire circuit to a kitchen, because you end up tripping the gfci when sharing a netural. A split outlet is used in a room where one half of the outlet will stay hot all the time and the other half can be turned on and off with a switch. This allows you to have a lamp that is controled from a switch. There are other uses for a split outlet, but this is the most common. If you have any more questions, just ask.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I believe you are required to install split wired receptacles at kitchen counters in Canada.
I also would NOT use GFI receptacles. If you do you CANNOT use 3-wire cable sharing a neutral. You then must use two runs of 12/2 to each box. Unless you use deep 4x4 boxes with plaster rings this will overfill the box.
Use two-pole GFI breakers and use 12/3 between the receptacle boxes.


----------



## Sportbilly (Jul 31, 2005)

Actually, by code, at least the '02 code anyway, split outlets are required to be in the same circuit (one or both can be controlled by a switch however) OR both circuits my be on the same 2-pole breaker, so that they are both disconnected by the same yoke.


----------



## 'Andyman (Sep 5, 2005)

*GFI common neutral*

Stand corrected on the common neutral on a GFI receptacle. SpeedyPetey is correct on kitchen counter area split receptacle being req'd in Canada. No chance of toaster and kettle on the same circuit.

Point of interest....I seem to remember years ago in the US that electric kettles were never approved by UL or any other certification body. Is this still the case?


----------

